# B&Q own brand perilite?



## r0b (Jul 2, 2011)

I have some giant day gecko eggs on the way in the next two weeks and was going to use perilite as a substrate for the eggs in the incubator. Now i know their is some perilites to stay away from as they have additives which enhances mold growth, does anyone know if B&Q's perilite is ok for this use?


----------



## celicachi (Sep 16, 2009)

i've been using it, hasn't gone mouldy with me


----------



## r0b (Jul 2, 2011)

Great, ill have to pick some up. what kind of success rate have you had if you dont mind me asking and with what species?


----------



## celicachi (Sep 16, 2009)

not that great to be honest as i'm breeding my leopard geckos, but it's the first year and most of the eggs were infertile
it's not due to the perlite though


----------



## sheena is a gecko (Apr 22, 2011)

We were using vermiculite for leo eggs and decided to try perlite as we'd heard good things. We tried the B&Q own brand and the eggs went white and furry, had to get rid of them, went back to using the vermiculite and had no probs : victory:


----------



## r0b (Jul 2, 2011)

That could have been due to the perilite having a fertiliser in it but also excess water with the perilite hmmm. what ratio watererilite did you use?


----------



## sheena is a gecko (Apr 22, 2011)

TBH did'nt measure it, just did the same as we do with the vermiculite- poured kettle water over it and left it for 5mins then squeezed out the excess so it was damp but not over wet.


----------



## celicachi (Sep 16, 2009)

what brand vermiculite you using?


----------



## sheena is a gecko (Apr 22, 2011)

Wilkinsons own brand


----------

